# What is and SHOULD NOT BE



## Big Don (Jan 17, 2011)

*The dram in a can: Scottish whisky the way South Americans like it...*


 By  Mark Howarth Daily Mail EXCERPT:
Last updated at 9:12 AM on 17th January 2011






 A Panama-based company believes outdoor drinkers would prefer to crack open a tin rather than lug round a bottle of whisky

 It is a sight that will have whisky connoisseurs spluttering into their drink  a dram in a can.

A  Panama-based company believes outdoor drinkers would prefer to crack  open a tin rather than lug round a bottle of their favourite tipple.

Now  bosses at Scottish Spirits  which retains an office in Glasgow  is  testing out the novelty on its Caribbean and South American markets. 

But last night the Scotch Whisky Association said it would try to ban the cans for breaching international labelling rules.

A  spokesman for the body said: We are concerned that consumers may be  confused whether or not the product is real Scotch and we will be  investigating the matter further. 

Scottish Spirits launched the tins last week, the first time straight whisky has been sold in a can.

Chief  executive Manish Panshal said: We are really thrilled with the idea   its going to be a part of every lifestyle and occasion. 

END EXCERPT
Whisky Tango Foxtrot!?


----------



## granfire (Jan 17, 2011)

that is a tub full of booze in a nonresealable container!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 17, 2011)

granfire said:


> that is a tub full of booze in a nonresealable container!


The size and nonresealability is not why it is wrong though.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 17, 2011)

Quite so, Don!  

Certain things are not done simply because it is uncivilised to do so - can you imagine what even the very finest of whisky, such as Tallisker or Laphroaig would taste like after being in a *can* ...

{froths with outrage}

I didn't read the article as I leapt straight to "Disgusted of Hemel Hempstead" with near inertialess acceleration .  So, I have to ask why is the can labelled 1896?


----------



## Big Don (Jan 17, 2011)

Founding of the company?


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahhh..

What is and what should never be.

[yt]XtoeOQksSzE[/yt]


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Don said:


> The size and nonresealability is not why it is wrong though.


They sell rubbermaid caps for cans; and, as a worker in the aluminum industry, I say shut the hell up!:soapbox:
Sean


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Ahhh..
> 
> What is and what should never be.
> 
> [yt]XtoeOQksSzE[/yt]



Beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice, Angel .

Hmm, the company claims to have been exporting *it's* whisky around the world since 1896 ... yet was founded in 1945 ... .

Charlatans, fear the wrath of the real whisky makers - their ads have already been banned over here, I believe, as being against the Trade Descriptions Act.  Their company site claims Western Europe as being one of their export markets - can't say I've ever heard of them before now myself ... I wonder why?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 17, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Quite so, Don!
> 
> Certain things are not done simply because it is uncivilised to do so - can you imagine what even the very finest of whisky, such as Tallisker or Laphroaig would taste like after being in a *can* ...
> 
> ...


No, it would taste like the linning in the can. I always liked pop in a can better that a plastic bottle. Maybe whiskey would be better. Perhaps, it is more civilized!
Sean


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 17, 2011)

Along the same lines..I like my Coffee either from a ceramic or paper cup. Styrofoam, plastic and steel containers kill the taste for me.


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2011)

Same here.  

Although I prefer iced, I've been seen with an iced coffee in single-digit weather. And yes, when it is 5 degrees out, the iced coffee feels warm in your hands :lol:

That STILL doesn't seem as wrong as whiskey in a can, though!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 17, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Along the same lines..I like my Coffee either from a ceramic or paper cup. Styrofoam, plastic and steel containers kill the taste for me.


And these day's whiskey is sold in plastic. Eeeew!
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Don said:


> The size and nonresealability is not why it is wrong though.





Sukerkin said:


> Quite so, Don!
> 
> Certain things are not done simply because it is uncivilised to do so - can you imagine what even the very finest of whisky, such as Tallisker or Laphroaig would taste like after being in a *can* ...
> 
> ...



I am quiet sure that the customers fr that high class hootch are not overlapping with the base who'd buy a can of booze...then again, they probably don't worry about taking the leftovers home...


(Laphroaig is that the double malted Scottish stuff? Not that I ever saw any, but I read 'Proof' by Dick Francis)


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 17, 2011)

Three of my personal favourites:

http://www.laphroaig.com/

http://www.malts.com/index.php/Gateway-en

http://www.auchentoshan.co.uk/auth/


----------



## granfire (Jan 17, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Three of my personal favourites:
> 
> http://www.laphroaig.com/
> 
> ...




I don't think I get that stuff around here ^_^

and since I don't drink that stuff straight up it really does not matter


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 17, 2011)

granfire said:


> I don't think I get that stuff around here ^_^
> 
> and since I don't drink that stuff straight up it really does not matter


Staight up now tell meeeeeee. Whow. Where did that come from?
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Jan 17, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Staight up now tell meeeeeee. Whow. Where did that come from?
> Sean


Mixing good booze is a friggin CRIME


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Mixing good booze is a friggin CRIME


I don't know, there is something magic about a Pendleton's and Coke. But I see what you are saying.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Staight up now tell meeeeeee. Whow. Where did that come from?
> Sean



LOL, that why I don't use good booze....


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Mixing good booze is a friggin CRIME



Clearly, you have never had my Margaritas.   

But knowing how you like shot glasses, I'd prolly just skip the 'rita and give you the shot of Patron


----------



## granfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Carol said:


> Clearly, you have never had my Margaritas.
> 
> But knowing how you like shot glasses, I'd prolly just skip the 'rita and give you the shot of Patron



Kabo Wabo...


----------



## Big Don (Jan 18, 2011)

Carol said:


> Clearly, you have never had my Margaritas.
> 
> But knowing how you like shot glasses, I'd prolly just skip the 'rita and give you the shot of Patron


I love my shot glasses, but, tequila is the devil! That **** causes trouble.


----------



## granfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I love my shot glasses, but, tequila is the devil! That **** causes trouble.



I agree...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 18, 2011)

granfire said:


> I don't think I get that stuff around here ^_^
> 
> and since I don't drink that stuff straight up it really does not matter


 
The quality of whisky, like the quality of wine, makes a huge difference to the pleasure of drinking it.  With whisky, I don't drink it with the intent of inebriation, I drink it for the taste and the sensation of it and different distilleries require different things.  

For example, a little melted ice-water in cask-strength Laphroaig really brings out a depth and subtlety of flavour that otherwise you'd miss.  However, putting ice or a 'mixer' in anything but drain-cleaner-brand whisky (e.g. Bells, Teachers et al) does rather destroy the whole experience .

It sounds like you'd enjoy some of the mellower-edged whisky's - Auchentoshan might suit, or maybe one of the Jura's.  You do have to watch it with such 'softer' drams tho', as they can sneak up on you without you realising :lol:.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2011)

granfire said:


> Kabo Wabo...



Never thought it lived up to the hype IMO.  I suspect I would like it a lot more if it were $15.00 less per bottle, but hey, Van Hagar has to take their cut :lol:


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I love my shot glasses, but, tequila is the devil! That **** causes trouble.



Your point?


----------



## Big Don (Jan 18, 2011)

Carol said:


> Your point?


 I get myself into enough trouble without tequila.


----------



## granfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Carol said:


> Never thought it lived up to the hype IMO.  I suspect I would like it a lot more if it were $15.00 less per bottle, but hey, Van Hagar has to take their cut :lol:



LOL
I wonder if Patron is worth it....
But Tequilla is evil stuff!


----------



## granfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> The quality of whisky, like the quality of wine, makes a huge difference to the pleasure of drinking it.  With whisky, I don't drink it with the intent of inebriation, I drink it for the taste and the sensation of it and different distilleries require different things.
> 
> For example, a little melted ice-water in cask-strength Laphroaig really brings out a depth and subtlety of flavour that otherwise you'd miss.  However, putting ice or a 'mixer' in anything but drain-cleaner-brand whisky (e.g. Bells, Teachers et al) does rather destroy the whole experience .
> 
> It sounds like you'd enjoy some of the mellower-edged whisky's - Auchentoshan might suit, or maybe one of the Jura's.  You do have to watch it with such 'softer' drams tho', as they can sneak up on you without you realising :lol:.



LOL, who knows. I was actually surprised at the drinkability of some spirit with a couple ice cubes. But the hard stuff is usually for 'medicinal purposes' I don't think I could handle pouring the top shelf stuff into a mug of tea and top it off with a big spoon of honey...

I was considering a tasting...even though the miniatures are almost all plastic...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 18, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I get myself into enough trouble without tequila.


No.... Not you.:uhyeah:


----------

